# Christmas Shopping with my wife



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Husband and Wife Christmas Shopping
A couple were in a busy shopping center just before Christmas. The wife suddenly noticed that her husband was missing and as they had a lot to do, so she called him on the mobile.
The wife said " Where are you, you know we have lots to do."
He said "You remember the jewelers we went into about 10 years ago, and you fell in love with that diamond necklace? I could not afford it at the time and I said that one day I would get it for you?"
Little tears started to flow down her cheek and she got all
choked up…
"Yes, I do remember that shop." she replied.
"Well I am in the gun shop next door to that."


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

That's funny right there I don't care who you are. :mrgreen: (Oops didn't know my wife was standing behind me.:shock


----------

